# Any Good Technique DVD You Recommend?



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Which are your favorites in general cooking and baking?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pepin's Complete Techniques. I saw some of this on PBS and while the book is available, I've not found DVDs for it. I hope there are. Don't confuse this with Complete Pepin: Techniques and Recipes. Not the same.

If you just watch any of Pepin's shows though, he's always doing things efficiently and smartly. It's one of the things I liked about his two Fast Food My Way series. How he'd put the recipes together into a meal, working on this part here, then that part of another dish and so on bringing things together at the same time. Its' something that's missing from the cookbooks for that series.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. I was looking at the CIA DVDs which are stupid expensive and some guy on You Tube chef Todd Mohr.....


----------



## greensauce (Sep 8, 2012)

You also might want to check out TheSeasonedCook's Youtube-Channel, who has some nice basic cooking videos (like basic knife skills, making sauces & vinaigrettes) for free:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSeasonedCook/videos?flow=grid&view=1

I hope he will be adding some additional videos later on (full course schedule can be found under http://is.gd/zpG9u2).


----------

